# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Laptops and worksites don't mix!

## paddyjoy

Unfortunately my 17 inch dell laptop took a broom to the screen today  :Frown:  
At least I have an excuse to buy a new one.

----------


## phild01

... and keep the lid closed :Cry:

----------


## METRIX

> Unfortunately my 17 inch dell laptop took a broom to the screen today  
> At least I have an excuse to buy a new one.

  17" no wonder it copped a broom, it was probably taking up half the worksite  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

Now you can upgrade to a Mac. Actually, they don't take any of the software out there so...  :Blush7:

----------


## OBBob

Pretty easy to replace a screen usually. Just ignore this if you really want a new one though.  :Smilie:

----------


## John2b

> Now you can upgrade to a Mac. Actually, they don't take any of the software out there so...

  Actually, Macs do run Windows and Windows is stable on a Mac, unlike most PCs. 
The biggest impediment to running Windows on a Mac is having to buy a copy of Microsoft Windows, however the next version of Windows is most likely going to be free like Apple OSX, or at least low cost.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Now you can upgrade to a Mac

  I wouldn't call moving to a Mac an upgrade. But I might be a little bit biased as I've just got back from installing a network printer (hosted on a print server) on yet another Mac where with Windows it's click and install.

----------


## r3nov8or

That'll teach you for even having a broom on a worksite, let alone actually using it!  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Actually, Macs do run Windows and Windows is stable on a Mac, unlike most PCs. 
>   however the next version of Windows is most likely going to be free like Apple OSX, or at least low cost.

  OSX Free ?, that's the first I've heard of that, It's not really FREE because it's initially built into the price of the machine, only apple make apple hardware, so they supply you the OS as part of the package.
Every tom dick and harry make PC'S so Microsoft will charge for the software, unless you're buying an OEM machine which is supplied with Windows pre installed, so in theory this is the same as Apple. 
Mavericks is FREE, but only if you own Snow Leopard (which you had to purchase from Apple), if you have Leopard or earlier, you have to purchase Snow Leopard from Apple before you can get your FREE Mavericks upgrade, admittedly it's only $24.99. 
Now if that was windows 8, they could give it away for FREE (which they nearly were at one stagge) and still nobody would want it  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Rolleyes:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## paddyjoy

Yeah I think it's a good excuse to buy a new one rather than fixing the screen  :Wink:  
A mac would be nice but it would never survive in this house, I have two young kids and they break everything, both our laptops have ended up on the floor multiple times over the years, I surprised they lasted this long! It was actually my son that broke the screen with the broom while on a site visit!

----------


## shauck

One negative about my MacBook. I've had it for a couple of years now and this model has a rubber backed base. Previous model didn't have this. I'm guessing it's for some sort of slip resistance. After many hours and heating of the base, the rubber bubbled up in one spot and has now split at the edge seam. There's always something faulty eventually. Lat time it was the power cord arrangement which they fixed with a new set up. Rather than a pin (which wore out the hole), it's magnetic. Hopefully they'll leave off the rubber backing in future models. Maybe I should let them know.

----------


## METRIX

> One negative about my MacBook. I've had it for a couple of years now and this model has a rubber backed base. Previous model didn't have this. I'm guessing it's for some sort of slip resistance. After many hours and heating of the base, the rubber bubbled up in one spot and has now split at the edge seam. There's always something faulty eventually. Lat time it was the power cord arrangement which they fixed with a new set up. Rather than a pin (which wore out the hole), it's magnetic. Hopefully they'll leave off the rubber backing in future models. Maybe I should let them know.

  Don't waste your time, they wont care, my nates MACBook battery exploded (stopped workng one day, then the casing split apart adout 10mm), he called Apple and yes they were aware of the problem, and they were not interested as it was out of warranty. 
Their machines are no different to anyone elses, just because they have a pretty exterior does not mean they are faultproof, there is plenty of well known problems with their machines. 
I like Mac's but personally I stick with PC'S for laptops, I find the OSX OS very boring and old style, all my software is PC based, and majority is not made for MAC, so I don't want to reinvent the wheel for the sake of changing sides.

----------


## paddyjoy

I'm leaning towards a Yoga 2 pro for my next laptop, it's a big jump down from the 17inch but I think it would be handy for commuting on the train and taking to the office. I have read that the screens are very fragile (not a good point based on my track record) but if I could get it with accidental damage cover that would help.  Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro Multimode Ultrabook | Multimode Laptops & Ultrabooks Â@| Lenovo US 
I had a lenovo before and it was rock solid, it's still working today it's just dated. I left it on the roof of the car once and drove off, it came off at the first bend travelling at about 40km/hr. It must have landed nice and flat on the road because it survived, although slightly battered  :Laughing1:

----------


## phild01

> I'm leaning towards a Yoga 2 pro for my next laptop, it's a big jump down from the 17inch but I think it would be handy for commuting on the train and taking to the office. I have read that the screens are very fragile (not a good point based on my track record) but if I could get it with accidental damage cover that would help.  Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro Multimode Ultrabook | Multimode Laptops & Ultrabooks Â@| Lenovo US 
> I had a lenovo before and it was rock solid, it's still working today it's just dated. I left it on the roof of the car once and drove off, it came off at the first bend travelling at about 40km/hr. It must have landed nice and flat on the road because it survived, although slightly battered

  Do you need the I7 processor etc.!
If it's for gaming or high end CAD then I guess maybe.  I got the Dell 11.5" with a low end processor and am not wanting for anything.  Has a good bright touch screen that flips 360 and a $1000 cheaper.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Do you need the I7 processor etc.!
> If it's for gaming or high end CAD then I guess maybe.  I got the Dell 11.5" with a low end processor and am not wanting for anything.  Has a good bright touch screen that flips 360 and a $1000 cheaper.

  Yeah I defo need the i7 as I do CAD and a bit of programming. I also run ubuntu and have a windows machine running in a virtual box so my laptops usually get a bit of a workout! 
I usually like the DELL's but the one I have now (insipron 17r se) has so many issues. It can't be used on a flat surface (like a table), it must be propped up on books or hanging off the edge of stool to avoid overheating. One side of the laptop is so brittle from overheating you can just break pieces off it. HDMI port is partially broken, has to be in a certain position to work. Power connector same problem. Charger and hard drive died just outside warranty a couple of months ago.

----------


## phild01

Seems your son has done you a favour, maybe he thought you needed some help upgrading :Biggrin:

----------


## paddyjoy

> Seems your son has done you a favour, maybe he thought you needed some help upgrading

  Ha ha seems like he has ;-)

----------

